# Muslin Bags



## BerbersBlends (Oct 14, 2014)

So I've decided I would like to package my soap in muslin bags. My soap is 2.5"x3.5"X1" thick what size muslin bags would be ideal? 3x4? 3x5? 4x6?
Anyone have experience with this?
& also what websites would you recommend I order from that are Canadian friendly?!
Thanks so much ! :smile:


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 14, 2014)

You need 4" wide minimum. I use the muslin bags from Uline. I don't know if they are Canadian friendly though. They are nice quality for a great price. I get the 4 x 6 bags.. there is empty space at the top, but it works well for me.


----------



## BerbersBlends (Oct 14, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> You need 4" wide minimum. I use the muslin bags from Uline. I don't know if they are Canadian friendly though. They are nice quality for a great price. I get the 4 x 6 bags.. there is empty space at the top, but it works well for me.




So glad I asked because I would have hated to order a bunch & my soap not fit! :shock: I was thinking the 3 wide would work. THANK-YOU!! Off to browse that site you mentioned now.


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 14, 2014)

Np! An easy way to figure it out is: take your width (yours is 2.5 inches) and add the thickness (yours are 1 inch). That equals 3.5 inches. Your bag has to be wider than 3.5 for the soap to easily slide into.


----------



## BerbersBlends (Oct 14, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> Np! An easy way to figure it out is: take your width (yours is 2.5 inches) and add the thickness (yours are 1 inch). That equals 3.5 inches. Your bag has to be wider than 3.5 for the soap to easily slide into.



Makes sense! Thanks again

Hmm the Uline ones ship to Canada, but I don't like how they have red stitching =(


----------



## coffeetime (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't see muslin bags on Uline.ca. I just ordered some from Saffire Blue.


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 15, 2014)

I get the "cloth parts bag". Here is a pic of it packaged and labeled.  Yes it does have red stitching across the top,  but it doesn't really bother me,  lol.


----------



## coffeetime (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice! I'll have to do some price comparison. I just got my order from Saffire this morning. This is the 4x6.


----------



## BerbersBlends (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the photo Horsecreek.  Your soap packaging looks lovely.  Clean, Simple & fresh!
Hello fellow Albertan coffeetime! (Edmonton over here ) Thanks also for the photo.  I think I'm going to go with the saffire bags since they don't have the red stitching even though they are .25 more, however they are still reasonable, I've seen some sites charging .90+ !


----------



## CanaDawn (Oct 15, 2014)

BerbersBlends said:


> So I've decided I would like to package my soap in muslin bags. My soap is 2.5"x3.5"X1" thick what size muslin bags would be ideal? 3x4? 3x5? 4x6?
> Anyone have experience with this?
> & also what websites would you recommend I order from that are Canadian friendly?!
> Thanks so much ! :smile:



Do you or someone you know sew?  They are very simple to make from scratch and muslin is inexpensive in fabric stores.


----------



## CanaDawn (Oct 15, 2014)

BerbersBlends said:


> So I've decided I would like to package my soap in muslin bags. My soap is 2.5"x3.5"X1" thick what size muslin bags would be ideal? 3x4? 3x5? 4x6?
> Anyone have experience with this?
> & also what websites would you recommend I order from that are Canadian friendly?!
> Thanks so much ! :smile:



It occurs to me that I'm not sure about muslin for uncured soap, and I think your first batch was pretty recent (yes...looked back - this past Monday (I thought your user name was familiar! - you're not selling that first batch, of course....?)..I don't know how long a batch would need to cure before being packaged, if the packaging is muslin, but maybe someone who uses it can comment.


----------



## BerbersBlends (Oct 15, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> It occurs to me that I'm not sure about muslin for uncured soap, and I think your first batch was pretty recent (yes...looked back - this past Monday (I thought your user name was familiar! - you're not selling that first batch, of course....?)..I don't know how long a batch would need to cure before being packaged, if the packaging is muslin, but maybe someone who uses it can comment.



I'm waiting until it is cured until I package it. Nooo I Don't plan on selling anytime soon. I plan on giving soap gifts for Xmas So if I let my soap cure 8 weeks that will be Dec 8th!!! I would like to be prepared before It's too late!  Muslin bags seems the most practical...... I SUCK at wrapping gifts.


----------



## BerbersBlends (Oct 15, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Do you or someone you know sew?  They are very simple to make from scratch and muslin is inexpensive in fabric stores.


 
I actually do have a sewing machine! Maybe I will try this if I have extra time.  I could see making the draw string part driving my nuts though especially if I needed to make a lot.


----------



## CanaDawn (Oct 15, 2014)

BerbersBlends said:


> I actually do have a sewing machine! Maybe I will try this if I have extra time.  I could see making the draw string part driving my nuts though especially if I needed to make a lot.



Here's how I'd do it, for several bags:  If you have a rotary cutter, I would cut a strip of fabric twice the finished depth, plus the fold-over bit for the drawstring.  I would fold it longwise, and mark it at intervals equal to the finished width of the bag plus your seam allowance, and stitch so that the line is your cut line and the stitching is the seam allowance width away on both sides  :|: where the dotted line is the stitching and the solid line is the cut line between the bags.

I think that would work, and would be quicker than cutting first, if it were me....you're right, the drawstring is the fiddly bit, but you turn it inside out and fold the "pocket" down.

You may have known all this already, so ignore me if you did, or if you have a better way.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 15, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Here's how I'd do it, for several bags:  If you have a rotary cutter, I would cut a strip of fabric twice the finished depth, plus the fold-over bit for the drawstring.  I would fold it longwise, and mark it at intervals equal to the finished width of the bag plus your seam allowance, and stitch so that the line is your cut line and the stitching is the seam allowance width away on both sides  :|: where the dotted line is the stitching and the solid line is the cut line between the bags.
> 
> I think that would work, and would be quicker than cutting first, if it were me....you're right, the drawstring is the fiddly bit, but you turn it inside out and fold the "pocket" down.
> 
> You may have known all this already, so ignore me if you did, or if you have a better way.



Took me a minute to visualize this, but that sounds like a very efficient way to do it.  I'm also thinking of small bags for gift giving...this sounds like it wouldn't take too long.
Instead of cording, I think ribbon may work too.  Fyi...for those who are not sewing types that want to take a crack at this...you can go to your local Joann or other fabric store and get muslin really cheap...and cording there as well.


----------



## CanaDawn (Oct 15, 2014)

don't forget you may want to double fold the pocket to stop the edge fraying, so you'll need to think a little about how to finish the bags to the size you want....don't cut ALL your fabric until you know you've got it measured properly!  

You COULD also just hem the top edges (most efficiently in one long hem along each long edge, before you fold and measure and stitch the small side seams) and then use ribbon to tie the top without making it into a drawstring (which may be what you meant by using ribbon)

In Edmonton, I would try Marshalls on Argyll for more choice than Michael's, and better prices than most of the retailers.  (And check the clearance and offcut (what the heck word should that really be??  Brain fart) bins)


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 15, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> don't forget you may want to double fold the pocket to stop the edge fraying, so you'll need to think a little about how to finish the bags to the size you want....don't cut ALL your fabric until you know you've got it measured properly!
> 
> You COULD also just hem the top edges (most efficiently in one long hem along each long edge, before you fold and measure and stitch the small side seams) and then use ribbon to tie the top without making it into a drawstring (which may be what you meant by using ribbon)
> 
> In Edmonton, I would try Marshalls on Argyll for more choice than Michael's, and better prices than most of the retailers.  (And check the clearance and offcut (what the heck word should that really be??  Brain fart) bins)



Remnants bin! 

Actually, I was thinking of using the ribbon in the drawstring instead of cording...but your idea is _much_ easier!


----------



## CanaDawn (Oct 16, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> Remnants bin!



Oh :clap: THANK you, I could NOT get past the hardware store version.   yes, the remnants bin...I rejected "roll-end" as well.
Stupid brain.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Oct 20, 2014)

Guys! I get my bags for about .17 a piece! With shipping they come in around .22. I get 100 of them. I get mine from Packco Inc. and get 4 x 6 size. May want to check them out!


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeay, it comes out to .10 cents cheaper per bag than I get them from Uline! Thanks for the info!


----------



## BerbersBlends (Oct 26, 2014)

SozoArtisanSoaps said:


> Guys! I get my bags for about .17 a piece! With shipping they come in around .22. I get 100 of them. I get mine from Packco Inc. and get 4 x 6 size. May want to check them out!


 
Do the bags from packo have red stitching? It's hard to tell in the photo but I think I can see a bit of red?


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes they do


----------



## JustBeachy (Oct 28, 2014)

SozoArtisanSoaps said:


> Guys! I get my bags for about .17 a piece! With shipping they come in around .22. I get 100 of them. I get mine from Packco Inc. and get 4 x 6 size. May want to check them out!



That might just rank as the find of the year for me. Thanks.


----------

